

Ask HN: Accountant recommendations for incorporation a company? - nolite

I'm a US expat looking to incorporate a company in the US, and am considering Wyoming.  Does anyone have recommendations for a good accountant who could handle that for me?<p>Thanks
======
havoc2005
You could just do legalzoom. I went to my accountant for the first time
because I was skeptical and I wanted to learn to do it myself. It's fairly
easy to do yourself if you do the research.

~~~
nolite
I'd really like to, but there seem like too many things I don't know about..
accounting, taxes, opening a bank account if I'm not in the state... If
someone could just take care of it for $500 and do it right, it seems like it
would avoid any future problems

~~~
havoc2005
Very true, its very overwhelming. If I showed you my stack of books you would
understand. Register your LLC and obtain a TIN (Tax ID Number). When you get
the LLC certificate, take that, as well as the TIN, and articles of
incorporation to your bank and open a business bank account. Open a bank
account with a bank that is located worldwide or at least all over the country
that way you can have access to it everywhere.

Accounting wise, pay someone, it is a pain. Usually $500 won't cut it, I've
seen average LLC registration go for $250, accounting work, even more.
Therefor try to do the LLC work yourself, you should be able to just google
that for your state.

